
Visit the World’s Largest Model Railroad in Street View - mstolpm
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/13/you-can-now-visit-the-worlds-largest-model-railroad-in-street-view/?ncid=rss
======
wibr
Worth a visit if you are in Hamburg!

The control room:
[https://goo.gl/maps/PqBmK9vjX1G2](https://goo.gl/maps/PqBmK9vjX1G2)

~~~
joezydeco
I totally loved this place. I could have stayed the entire day if the rest of
my family would have let me.

If you swivel 180 degrees, note the locker with the multi-colored doors.
Inside each door is a charging cable for a type of camera or smartphone. You
can stand there and get a quick refill of your device, or put €1 in the slot
and leave it for a while.

It's the neatest thing I've ever seen in a tourist attraction. Haven't seen it
much of anywhere else.

~~~
fapjacks
This is exactly why I travel alone.

~~~
joezydeco
Well, my son asked to go because he wanted to see the new airport addition
(and it's insanely cool). I'm the one that had to be dragged out at the end
because I get way into the mechanics of the attraction.

~~~
fapjacks
Oh, I just mean that the reason I travel alone is so that I have complete
freedom to spend all day in a place like that.

------
exDM69
If you get a chance to visit a giant miniature railway like this, do so. They
are marvelously complicated pieces of machinery combined with hand crafted
works of art to build the city and scenery on top.

And if you get a chance to peek in the control room to see what makes these
things tick, take it. I took a peek to a control room of a much smaller
railway set than the one in the article and it was impressive. About a few
dozen monitors that display the entire track network and every train and
vehicle on the tracks.

The railway I visited was in Berlin, on the top floor of a mall in
Alexanderplatz. It's the biggest miniature railway I've ever seen, but it's
smaller than the one in the article.

------
Someone
_" We’re talking 13,000 kilometers of track [...] across a layout that’s now
takes up almost 14,000 square feet."_

That would be half a mile of track on each square feet; even 13 kilometer
seems crowded to me.

Looking at their site, I learn it is 13 km on (1,300 square meters (14,000
square feet) plus lots of interconnections between the sections; a lot of that
track is out of sight.

And by the way, their YouTube channel
([https://www.youtube.com/user/MiWuLaTV](https://www.youtube.com/user/MiWuLaTV))
is worth watching, in particular Gerrit's Tagebuch (diary) (edit: videos are
German spoken)

------
toomuchtodo
Anyone near Hamburg able to do this with Mapillary [1]?

[1] [https://www.mapillary.com/](https://www.mapillary.com/)

------
delinka
This is awesome! Especially that they spent time developing tiny street view
cameras.

But why can't I move around? :-(

------
jngreenlee
They didn't blur faces and addresses! This must be in violation of some
Privatrecht!

------
grx
Should've rendered a sky as background :)

